# New Taco Bell designed for delivery



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

3 lanes just for delivery drivers and mobile orders. 1 old school lane.


















Taco Bell launching 2-story restaurant with 4-lane drive-thru


Taco Bell announced this week that it will be breaking ground on a new drive-thru concept in Brooklyn Park, Minnesota, later this month.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks Impressive.
Now if only they make sure they hire workers worthy of the building.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

So it’s basically what banks have been using for years w drive up deposits where you don’t go to a window, but they are above the delivery pull up rather than an air filled winding tube system w a capsule.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They need to just automate the entire inside/kitchen as a giant automated vending machine (no workers) and this would be perfect.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is suspose to be a cost savings ? Total failure . More workers . More property . More taxes . More insurance .
Why cant the regular taco bell help door dash ?


----------

